# Proper placement of "meat probe" for wireless thermometer



## jmforth (May 12, 2011)

Greetings:

I have an a-maze-n-smoker wireless thermometer with smoker probe and meat probe.  My the meat probe is long and curved and usually can not be 100 percent burried into the meat without some portion of it sticking out.  This past w/e I smoked two meat loafs (newsletter recipe) that according to the remote sensors was 10 degrees hotter that a "push in and check" thermometer.  I tried aluminum foil around the curved portion of the meat probe that was sticking out, but it didn't help.  What is the proper placement of the probe?

Thanks,

J-


----------



## fpnmf (May 12, 2011)

Welcome..

This site has tons of info.

I would suggest you spend some time reading all the different forums and the WIKIs.

Then use the handy dandy search tool for specific interests!!

Have a great day!!!

Craig


----------



## jmforth (May 12, 2011)

Hi Craig:

I did try to search, but nothing was comming up on thermometer, so I thought I'd post.  I now wondering if just the tip senses heat and not the whole piece up to the braided cable.  This would make sense on my meatloaf project, since I was pushing it all the way in and it was probably resting out towards the front (end) of the meat loaf.  As compared to me pushing in from the front of the meatloaf and it sensing the center of the meat with the manual thermometer. 

J-


----------



## fpnmf (May 12, 2011)

Most of us run it in to the center of what we are cooking!!

  Craig


----------



## flyweed (May 12, 2011)

yep..just run it into the center of whatever you are cooking...if some of the rear of the probe sticks out the back..it's no big deal if some of the rear of the probe is out of the meat..the probe will read down at the tip.  If you've ever taken a probe apart, you will see the sensor is actually way down towards the tip end anyway.

Dan


----------



## fpnmf (May 12, 2011)

Sometimes it takes a few tries with the handy dandy search tool!!

 See if this works for ya!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=where+to+put+probe+in+meat  

Craig


----------



## SmokinAl (May 12, 2011)

The end of the probe is where the sensor is, so you need to put the probe in the meat so the tip is in the thickest part.


----------



## fpnmf (May 12, 2011)

A picture is worth a thousand words..

I just put the meat probe in a butt I am smoking today!!

In to the center portion..

Good looking butt ain't it !!!!!!!

Formal Q-View later!

  Craig


----------



## jmforth (May 12, 2011)

PERFECT!  It now makes sense.  Thanks for the search post also....I'll check them out. J-


----------



## fpnmf (May 12, 2011)

You are welcome!!

  Craig


----------

